# ENB Mod erstellen? wie geht das?



## Dwayne1988 (28. Januar 2012)

Mich würde mal Interessieren wie ich einen ENB Mod für ein älteres Game erstellen kann. Gibt es dafür irgendelche Guides? Also einen vorhanden ENB von einen Game habe ich bereits der auch functioniert. Was beim starten des spiels erkenne das dort die typische Meldung kommt vom ENB. Nebenbei wie schafft man es eigentlich überhaupt die Farben zu manipulieren habe zumindest mit FXAA als auch ENB gessehen das man damit einfluss auf die Farben eines spieles haben kann.


----------

